
Employment Future: The Decade Ahead In Jobs [visualization] - iamwil
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=121875404
======
fnid2
All the rapidly increasing areas are hacker friendly, software publishing,
technical management and consulting and software design.

~~~
eugenejen
I usually just take projections with grain of salt. "10 years" is pretty long.
I wonder has any one collected multiyear projections statistics and compare
predictions to real world?

~~~
akadien
The BLS does this kind of thing. You can start by looking here:
<http://www.bls.gov/opub/ooq/2003/spring/art01.pdf>

These projections are voodoo, but politicians and economic developers take
them to the bank.

------
nfnaaron
That's a nice looking graph, you can see relative and magnitude changes
quickly. But one thing I didn't like was having to roll over the circles to
see what the points referred to. It's like a treasure hunt; I would prefer to
see what the data refers to at a glance.

Graphic specialists: good graphic, or bad graphic?

~~~
samdk
It would be very difficult to fit labels in for all of the smaller circles and
have this not feel very cluttered. That's another 41 labels that have to go
somewhere.

------
dangrossman
How are all those projected jobs in software and computer systems going to be
filled when CS degree enrollment has plummeted and it's so hard to import
skilled foreign workers?

